# Hi guys



## Christiangaz777 (Mar 4, 2014)

Quick question. Is it safe to leave my new baby Gaggia on overnight? So when I wake up in the morning it is ready and I am not late for work. I usually heat the boiler for 30 minutes


----------



## No big name! (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm sure it would be, if a little wasteful of electricity. And probably just a tad less safe than not having it on.

Why don't you use a timer switch?


----------



## Christiangaz777 (Mar 4, 2014)

Whats that lol


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Why not just invest in a timer switch.


----------



## majnu (Jan 31, 2014)

Or even a smart home automation switch connected to your machine which you can turn on via an app (operates over your wifi)

Belkin Wemo springs to mind: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Belkin-Automation-Switch-Android-Devices/dp/B009SA9Z6S


----------



## Christiangaz777 (Mar 4, 2014)

Oh right, sorry never used one. So with that can I set the timer to start at a certain time?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Does the belkin have a timer function, or is it just a switch on/off over wireless /3g thing?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Whatever option you take, ensure your boiler and tank are full and the steam is turned off before leaving it...


----------



## majnu (Jan 31, 2014)

Christiangaz777 said:


> Oh right, sorry never used one. So with that can I set the timer to start at a certain time?


Yes you can set up schedules


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

majnu said:


> Yes you can set up schedules
> 
> View attachment 9506


Seems an odd choice of appliance for some promo material. Who's gonna set their iron to come on at particular times and leave it plugged in!


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Neill said:


> Seems an odd choice of appliance for some promo material. Who's gonna set their iron to come on at particular times and leave it plugged in!


Neil,

For the iron it is probably to show the remote off or off using logic (ifttt). These are very beneficial considering that many irons are left on and houses are burnt because of this.

P.S. Irons burnt houses when I was young to be honest. Maybe now irons have automatic shut off features. If yes then I agree the ad does not make sense even for off.


----------



## No big name! (Oct 25, 2012)

charris said:


> .....considering that many irons are left off and houses are burnt because of this......


Crikey! I leave mine off most of the time!


----------



## majnu (Jan 31, 2014)

There is the Insight switch also, differences are:

*Wemo Switch*



*Turns electronics ON or OFF - from **anywhere*


*Operates over Wi-Fi and mobile Internet, at home and **away*


*Puts your electronic devices on a **schedule*


*Modular system; you can add additional WeMo Switches easily, **any time*


*Controls as much or as little of your home as you **want to*


*Plugs into any regular 120 V wall **outlet*


*Intuitive, easy set up**, easy to use*


*Free WeMo **App*


*WeMo Insight Switch **features:*

*
* 

*
**The WeMo Insight Switch has all the WeMo Switch **features plus**:*

*
*



*WeMo Insight Switch has a unique feature of tracking the electricity usage of devices that are plugged into it.*


*Monitors time, energy, and cost.*


*Receives notifications of status change and usage of device that is plugged into the WeMo Insight.*


*Energy Monitor + WeMo Switch in one*


*Exports power data to email*


*
*


----------



## coffeenated (Sep 5, 2014)

majnu said:


> Or even a smart home automation switch connected to your machine which you can turn on via an app (operates over your wifi)
> 
> Belkin Wemo springs to mind: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Belkin-Automation-Switch-Android-Devices/dp/B009SA9Z6S


Thanks for that tip and the link to that belkin switch. Just came to the forums to post a similar question about timers!


----------

